# Surface Planing Bit ?



## gregmw (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi,

I need to surface plane / thickness some timber and was going to make up a jig to do this.

What would be the most suitable router bit to use for planing ? 

I was thinking of a 1 1/4 " morticing bit .

Thanks

Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The bits below work well for that job..

3 pc 1/2" SH Bottom Cleaning Router Bit Set - eBay (item 140456858502 end time Sep-28-10 12:16:13 PDT)

========



gregmw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to surface plane / thickness some timber and was going to make up a jig to do this.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

gregmw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to surface plane / thickness some timber and was going to make up a jig to do this.
> 
> ...


In my usual humble opinion this 1.5" dish cutter gives best results because it attacks the edge of the wood gently compared to any other type of cutter. Having said this, because the cutter approaches the wood from an edge, over the years I've successfully used whatever cutter was handy.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Magnate

Great bits, great price.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Some quite delicious prices there Doug.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Greg:



gregmw said:


> ... and was going to make up a jig to do this.


The "jig" is actually a method or way of mounting a router. In this instance you want to use a pair of skis or even a pivot frame. These are two of the 25 ways to mount a router. You can find out about the skis by searching "skis" on this forum. Failing that, you can PM me with your e-mail and I'll send you a book.


----------



## gregmw (Oct 30, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Greg:
> 
> 
> 
> The "jig" is actually a method or way of mounting a router. In this instance you want to use a pair of skis or even a pivot frame. These are two of the 25 ways to mount a router. You can find out about the skis by searching "skis" on this forum. Failing that, you can PM me with your e-mail and I'll send you a book.


Thanks Ron.

I did a search and found some sleds and skis.

I have sent you a PM as I would be interested to have a look at some various options.

Greg


----------



## tprofera (Jun 29, 2008)

a bowl bit indeed leaves a nice leveled cut.


----------

